# Hotel Chocolat



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Found a very nice chocolate shop when in York on Sunday called Hotel Chocolat, they do mail order too and tasting boxes.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

They do lovely chocolates but my Mum was let without an Easter egg as they never send it, and they use Royal Mail as courier- and there was lots of hassle trying to get a refund, as well as mum with no egg, despite me order weeks in advance.  I wouldn't buy mail order from them again but would buy from the shop.

Throntons also do mail order and I received a fab egg this Easter
L x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I hope mine comes ok...just joined their tasting club and got the box of his and hers and awaiitng introductory box.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've been a chocolate tasting club member for several years! It's my treat to muself although DH does slaver over the box as there are 2 of everything in there, if I'm feeling kind (or don't like something) then he gets to try them too. He's handy for offloading the plain choc batons as I don't like them. TBH it's a waste as he can't tell whats good chocolate & what isn't! 

DS did try to get one last month but I've now learnt to hide them! The alchoholic ones can ber very very strong though.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Glad to hear you enjoy them....am looking forward to a selection every few months I must say.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It's very indulgent & they do need to be savoured, I generally have one or two a day whereas ordinary choccies don't last very long with me LOL


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd rather have a couple of nice ones than a dozen just for the sake of it.


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Jav got a lovely gift box from there which is gorgous, it has got a couple of bars of chocolate which i am managing to eat a couple of pieces at a time and a jar of hot chocolate flakes with some dippers!

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

MMMM i quite often order from them.....they have a shop in Plymouth which i have visited too.....however I had the same problem with an Easter Egg last year...it arrived 2 weeks after Easter   I had a full refund though......and it was delicious


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

at least you got to keep and eat the free egg.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Their champagne chocolates are gorgeous but very strong!  Yummy!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll stay off them as on 2ww...


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

I've stayed off them since then.  They really are that strong!  Good luck for 2ww.  Sure some of the other choccies will do you good though!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm going to go and eat one right now...


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hotel Chocolat do these fab choc swizzle sticks for dipping into coffee & tea   We also received one of their dipping sets as a present once, which was delicious. No shops up here so we can't get them and I've never used the mail order myself.

Quick plug for a fellow FF though.... CathB has her own home business and her choc truffles are absolutely divine. We got 2 boxes for Christmas and everyone loved them


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Maz

WIll keep it in mind when I need to order again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

We've been a tasting club member for quite a while now as well - we get the boxes sent every 3 months and we try hard to limit ourselves to 1 or 2 per night when they arrive.
I thought this year's Easter egg collection choice was disappointing as there were a lot less than before - i fancied the marzipan selection again but not so.  The one we did get was very nice though as are their Christmas crackers and Advent calendars!

They do have some interesting issues with mail order at times.  Christmas 06, I ordered some stuff to go direct to a friend and some to come to us.  Everything got totally messed up and I eventually got sent a huge triple layer box of their Christmas selection as an apology.  They also sent me two boxes of the 'top winner's selection' too which I didn't order but got to keep as well.

They are definitely worth it though....I also have a 5% discount card for the shop too


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Not sure about dairy free but I'm sure they do diabetic choc. Check out:

www.hotelchocolat.co.uk

just checked & they do a vegan dark choc which might be ok for you?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Maz - ta for the recomendation    

Feehilyfan - Are you allergic to dairy or is it just a slight intolerance? If it's just that you're better off without the dairy then you should be ok with most dark chocolate as it only contains traces of milk because it's made in the same factory as milk choc.  I get lots of mums buying our dark choc for kids with dairy intolerance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Their dark choc can be of a very high cocoa content so you could be okay!


----------

